# Pest problems in soil!



## Mindbender (Jul 24, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody knew if hydroton pellets get thrips or fungas gnats like soil grows.  On my last grow of blackberry kush I got a flying bug problem...either aphids, fungas gnats or whiteflies...wit spider mites also but they wouldn't get on my plants they stayed in trays for sum odd reason.
I was told the strain is spider mite resistant so that could of been the reason 
they didn't web up my crop and destroy it. 
I started using Azamax for my bug problem and it worked wonders for me!
But I just recently harvested and this time around I wanted to use a grow medium that doesn't deal wit alot bugs like soil does...
Since aphids,gnats and etc breed in soil could I use hydroton pebbles wit out using a hydro system...any info would be highly helpfull And thanx and keep up the good work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2011)

No, you cannot use hydrotron without using a hydro system.

I doubt that you had mites if they did not get on the plants and stayed in the trays.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2011)

I have used the Hydroton on top thinking it would help keep gnats away..but didnt see a diffrance...get ya some good organic soil and a teaspoon of diotosearth(sp) stirred in the top inch will kill them buggies:aok:  Im thinking you have fungus gnats

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Mindbender (Jul 24, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I have used the Hydroton on top thinking it would help keep gnats away..but didnt see a diffrance...get ya some good organic soil and a teaspoon of diotosearth(sp) stirred in the top inch will kill them buggies:aok:  Im thinking you have fungus gnats
> 
> take care and be safe:bolt::bong:




Diotosearth...never heard of it...but thank you but I didn't sum more 
research and your rite!  They are fungus gnats...
Also a friend of mine had the same problem and said sand works 
well on top of the soil cause it kills the larvae or their young ones off.
But on that product u fore-mentioned could u post sum info in it please.
Thanx a mill.&#58389;


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2011)

Diatomaceous earth is what 4u2 is talking about. I never had any luck using sand they still lay eggs in the sand.


----------



## Mindbender (Jul 24, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Diatomaceous earth is what 4u2 is talking about. I never had any luck using sand they still lay eggs in the sand.



so what about Azamax has any body done good wit this product. I still saw things flying around but the Lil creepy crawlers died off.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2011)

Azamax is one of the best from what other say I have never used it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2011)

I use azamax for mites ..works great..never tried for gnats though..you can get the DE at local nursery..Best to aply to top soil and water/feed from the bottom..I sit the container in a bowl and fill the bowl up..the plant will draw the water up:aok:

Good luck

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 25, 2011)

I use coco coir in hydro and had thrip attack. The Azamax works quite well for any critters that chew on the plants as it gets into the plant and makes it not taste good to the critters, it also does something in the soil to kill them as well, then it breaks down after about a week. It works really good fo a major attack but has to be repeated for about 3 weeks and should be discontinued for about 10 days prior to harvest (all this is according to the manufacturer literature) To prevent future attacks, the DE that Smoke and Ozzy said would be good. I also have read that Neem Oil is good preventative...Probably the reason yu saw the flys buzzing about after using the Azamax is that they were already clear of the plants and were in their breeding cycle. I think only the larvae feed on the plants (thrips and fungus gnats, not sure about aphids n whiteflies)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2011)

> I think only the larvae feed on the plants



I found that the flying gnats was more PITA than damage to plant..the larvae yes does feast on the roots...

its posts like this from you *Hushpuppy *that made me Vote you for MVP..sure Glad to Have ya around..:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Brother, I appreciate that  I honestly love working with this beautiful and unique plant just as a hobby But the payoff at the end of the harvest gives a reward all its own:hubba: I really don't have as much experience as I do knowledge. My wife says that I am a know-it-all but I can't help it, I have a sort of photographic memory so I remember just about everything that I read and anything that I see or do that interests me. Plus I just enjoy helping people solve problems


----------



## midnight_toker (Aug 18, 2011)

> the larvae yes does feast on the roots



I fought them for months after my basement flooded.  In the end, they won.  One of the chemicals I used to try to kill them made them metastasize in a strange way.  When I finally chopped them down, they did, in fact, have clear eaten trails up through the stems.

Now, my seedlings' soil already has gnats.  *banging my head against the wall*

Tonight I put diatomaceous earth on the top of the soil and tomorrow I'm going to try some Absorbine Jr on a cotton ball in a film canister with holes in it.  They leave people alone using that stuff, so it's worth a shot...


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 18, 2011)

fly paper does wonders for getting the flyers. not to mention it provides some entertainment.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 18, 2011)

Gnatrol is your friend. 3 dose ritual. Will end anything you brought in from outside. All larvae.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2011)

spray avermectin insecticide on plant, add 15 drops to a gallon and water soil. Gone. Period.


----------



## Budsterman (Aug 23, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> spray avermectin insecticide on plant, add 15 drops to a gallon and water soil. Gone. Period.


 
I myself have just encountered a bug problem. I just moved into a new house and started my 1st grow. I have some little critters crawling through my soil already. Girls are barly 2 weeks old. Never see these before. But they're litte crawlers like you gus are speakng of. ome up at water and then go back down. Tried Ivory Dishwashing Liquid last night. No good. Going to try this Avermectin.

Will that kill off any of my thriving bacterias???


----------

